# Programming two decoders in parallel



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have two decoders in my Kato F3’s that are addressed with the same Long Addresses. Is it possible to program both at the same time on a program track? Or do I need tp do each separately?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm certainly no expert on programming DCC, but just as a general rule of thumb I would avoid doing that. The programmer is going to read the CV's and I think the 2 decoders will be stepping on each other.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would do it separately. For one thing, programming takes more voltage than running, and you may end up with some goofy settings or be unable to program one or both if you try to do two at once.

For another, no two engines -- even the same model from the same company -- are exactly alike, and you might want some different CV values. For one thing, with F units, you'll probably run them back to back, which means that "forward" and "reverse" won't be the same on both locos; likewise with the lighting.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Programming voltage is an issue for me: I can't program CV's at home with my NCE Powercab. Only at my local club, which has a SPROG/JMRI track, am I able to adjust the sound and other CV's.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

isoc said:


> Programming voltage is an issue for me: I can't program CV's at home with my NCE Powercab. Only at my local club, which has a SPROG/JMRI track, am I able to adjust the sound and other CV's.


I have a NCE PowerCab and I have not had any problems either programming nor operating. Maybe you are loading down the track power. Are you using a program track? I am sure that one of the many experts on this forum will have an answer.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

My comment was not quite as clear as I intended. I have to program my BLI locomotives at the club, I can't do it at home. But at home, with my Powercab, I can program Atlas, Bachmann, Scaletrains, and Athearn. 

Only with BLI do I have a challenge at home and have to use the club JMRI/SPROG.


----------

